# Dinas Upper Silica mine - January 2019



## Newage (Jan 12, 2019)

Hello folks (Bugger I sound like IKS)

Me and Fluffy have just come back from another 3 day road trip.
This was Day 2 and we found ourselves at Pontneddfechan not too far from Neath in the head of the valley.

Silica has been mined in this area since the 1800`s, it was used in the "Fire Brick" industry.
There are 3 mines in the Dinas complex - lower, middle and upper, we only had a wander around upper and middle but this took 5 plus hours.

The lower levels of the upper mine are flooded and are a draw for cave divers (Mental people).
There is plenty to see.....

Mine porn time.

Old ore trucks.












We found the "Gate" that takes you down another level, this is the last accessible level for normal people, passed this are another 6 flooded levels.











If you can find it there is a witch, control boxes and what looks like a crane jib, me and Fluffy had a real had time finding these - but we got there in the end.
















I love this place, as the roof is at a 45 deg angle and the floor slope and with added water and its reflections everything looks on the piss, beer was only consumed later in the day.






That will do for now, so thanks for looking, all comments are most welcome.
If you would like to see more mine porn head on over to my FlickR site at :- https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157702357109102

Cheers Newage


----------



## HughieD (Jan 12, 2019)

Some really interesting bits and bobs left behind there. Fab photos in difficult circumstances. Liked that...


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Jan 12, 2019)

Stunning shots.


----------



## krela (Jan 12, 2019)

I spent ages looking for the witch. 

Thanks as always.


----------



## Newage (Jan 12, 2019)

So did we, Fluffy had seen it before but we still had to have 2 goes at finding it.

Cheers Newage


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jan 12, 2019)

krela said:


> I spent ages looking for the witch.
> 
> Thanks as always.



Bloody auto correct !!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jan 12, 2019)

Newage said:


> So did we, Fluffy had seen it before but we still had to have 2 goes at finding it.
> 
> Cheers Newage



Read the post again ...... Slowly !!


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 12, 2019)

Awesome stuff. Gotta love old mines and how alien they are to what the outside world.
I always imagine the sloping mines to slip down. There are some strange angles of force happening in those places. The shot with the water hurt my brain!
Very interesting stuff


----------



## smiler (Jan 14, 2019)

I didn't, I went straight to Miss Rubex's profile,

Nice bit of underground photography, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------

